# Ing. en informatica Vs. Ing en electronica



## aquienbuscabas (Oct 2, 2009)

hola a todo el foro

bueno ya es hora de inscrivirme en la facultad....
estoy entre 2 ingenierias, la electronica y la informática :-? y bue no me puedo decidir por una.
a mi me gusta diseñar circuitos (electronica) pero tambien me gusta mucho la parte de progamacion entonces empeze a ponerle contra y pro a las 2 carreras 

ING electronica:

pro:me gusta bastante el tema de poder diseñar circuitos por mi propia cuenta o poder entender el funcinamiento de los mismos

Contra: son miles de cuentas para todo (me gustaria saber si esto es verdad) es decir que se hacen para sacar el ultimo detall(como por ejemplo da distancias de los diodos, velocidad de los electrones:me gustaria saber si esto es muy util de paso)
No hay mucho trabajo en la *argentina *

ING informática

pro: ame gusta mucho la programacion y la computacion en si. Dicen q hay mucho trabajo en la argentina, q la demanda es alta (pero pienso yo q tambien la oferta es mucha) tambien me gustaria q me lo aclaren

contras: no me copa tanto como la electronica, y estodo como mas "virtual", me refiero a  q uno esta enfrente del monitor sin saber lo q pasa internamente.


bue espero q con esta información me puedan ayudad

y mas q nada les pido SINSERIDAD porque seguramente el trabaja o estudia de ing electronico obviamente si le gusta lo va a defender al igual que el de informática

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 2, 2009)

Es muy dificil la desicion...No puedes con las 2?

Se me ocurre algo: Lo de hoy, la moda, informática y mantto. a PC´s. Aprendes todo sobre PC, montas tu propio negocio Invirtiendo NADA mas que tu tiempo, ahorras, y te metes de lleno en la electronica. Trabajo vas a tener por parte de las PC. Ya despues se pesca algo bueno en la electronica y listo.

Al menos, donde yo vivo, El mantto a PC´s es el pan de cada dia. La electronica tambien es buena, pero deja más el Mantto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ralcesar (Oct 3, 2009)

Yo cuando estaba por ingresar a la facu me encontraba en la misma dicotomia, y ahora despues de 5 años de estudiar ingenieria electrónica te puede dar mi opinión sin temor a equivocarme.

La electrónica es muy compleja y difícil pero que se puede aprender con paciencia y esfuerzo. Es verdad que también se pueden hacer desarrollos de electrónica muy simples y con tener conocimientos fundamentales de electricidad se entiende esos desarrollos.

Por ej, una materias de 5to año, sistemas de control, yo no creo que dedicándote a la informática y teniendo como hobby la electrónica una persona se siente a estudiar control (seguro que existen excepciones) y con lo que aprendes en esa materia podes hacer circuitos de control para aviones no tripulados (son un dolor de hu***s).

Me estoy haciendo un lio para explicar mi punto, la electrónica es tan compleja que no creo que alguien como hobbysta alcance los mismo conocimientos que un ingeniero.

Mientras que la Ing en sistemas también es compleja, pero me parece que se puede aprender más fácilmente desde Internet, libros  no se necesita más que una pc, ganas y tiempo.

En electronica hay conceptos que para aprenderlos correctamente necesitas hacer las practicas y tener un instrumental muy caro. 

No te olvides de ultima que en electrónica también vas a aprender algo programación: c++, labview  que te permite aprender las bases de la programación general.

En cuanto a las cuentas si realizas bastante en electrónica, pero mi ex novia estudia ing en sistemas y los primeros 3 años son iguales, fisica, quimica, analisis; en esas materias basicas de cualqueir ingenieria haces los calculos de por ej las veloc y dirección que toma un electrón según se lo excita.

PD: distancia entre diodos no calcule nunca ni tengo idea de como se calcula


----------



## yo_andres009 (Oct 3, 2009)

yo estoy en la secundario estudiando para recibirme de tecnico en electronica... mira a mi em gusta mucho la electronica... y si.. si... todo se calcula... si lo tomas como hobby puede resultar facil pero si ya te metes en la ingenieria es mcho analisis y eso pero si t gusta todo se puede con ganas la sacas adelante...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2009)

Mirá, yo soy ingeniero electrónico y he hecho diseño mucho tiempo. También le hacía a la informática por que tenía que conectar todo tipos de cosas a las PC...y luego me embocaron para que hiciera el software completo y no solo la parte de enlace con el hardware...y así solo hice software los ultimos 12 años...y la teoría del desarrollo de software la estudié yo solito...aplicando las metodologías y conocimiento que había aprendido estudiando eletrónica.

Así que te voy a ser sincero y te voy a contar lo que yo creo:



aquienbuscabas dijo:


> ING electronica:
> pro:me gusta bastante el tema de poder diseñar circuitos por mi propia cuenta o poder entender el funcinamiento de los mismos
> Contra: son miles de cuentas para todo (me gustaria saber si esto es verdad) es decir que se hacen para sacar el ultimo detall(como por ejemplo da distancias de los diodos, velocidad de los electrones:me gustaria saber si esto es muy util de paso)
> No hay mucho trabajo en la *argentina *



Mal comienzo!
Nunca he calculado la velocidad de los electrones, y aunque es probable que para algo sea necesaria, en la electrónica normal no hace falta para nada. Y lo de las distancias de los diodos   no se a que te referís. Ahora bien, si no te gusta la matemática...no te metas en ninguna ingeniería, por que vas a sufrir y la vas a pasar mal. Es preferible que estudies para cocinero o para corte y confección o titiritero o lo que se te ocurra, pero no ingeniería electrónica, por que para diseñar tus propios circuitos *VAS A TENER QUE USAR LA MATEMATICA*.
Lo de que no hay trabajo para un ingeniero electrónico en la Argentina ES MENTIRA!!!! que te quede claro: MENTIRA!!! Tal vez no hayan puestos para diseño o desarrollo en lo que a vos te guste, pero en la Universidad de mi provincia muchas empresas de la Argentina contratan hasta el 70% de los ingenieros electrónicos que se reciben: muchos hacen trabajo de escritorio (licitaciones, compras, servicios varios), otros dirigen aréas de manteniemiento o de I+D, algunos con mas suerte han hecho desarrollos en robótica o visión artificial en empresas...en fin, trabajo SI HAY.



aquienbuscabas dijo:


> ING informática
> 
> pro: ame gusta mucho la programacion y la computacion en si. Dicen q hay mucho trabajo en la argentina, q la demanda es alta (pero pienso yo q tambien la oferta es mucha) tambien me gustaria q me lo aclaren
> contras: no me copa tanto como la electronica, y estodo como mas "virtual", me refiero a  q uno esta enfrente del monitor sin saber lo q pasa internamente.



Si solo te gusta la programación...entonces estudiá electrónica, por que cualquier mermo puede programar (que lo haga bien es otra historia) pero no cualquier mermo puede hacer un diseño electrónico. Es como si me dijeras que querés estudiar electrónica por que te gusta soldar .
La computación e informática es muchísimo mas amplificadora que solo programar, y esto es lo último que se hace pero antes de escribir código hay muchos pasos que dar y muchas cosas que estudiar...y síp...son cosas medio abstractas pero todas tienen un reflejo en la realidad.
En cuanto al trabajo, hay mucha demanda y muchísima mas oferta, así que por ahí está mas complicado...y ni te cuento si no sabés Bases de Datos, Java, Patrones de Diseño y una parva de cosas que son usadas ahora y que paradójicamente, en algunas Universidades desconocen por completo .

En fin...suerte con tu decisión.


----------



## Victor Usuga (Oct 3, 2009)

Compañero la electronica es pasión y se nace con ella, yo estoy en 8 semestre de ing electrónica y hay momentos en los que uno se pregunta por que me metí en esto. vas a comer, soñar y hasta delirar con los nuemeros pero al final terminas enamorandote de ellos se van a convertir en tu mejor compañia, y no te digo esto para que le cojas miedo por que a la final toda ingeniera tiene numeros.
Es tu decisión como dice el compañero ezavalla.
PD: en la ing electrónica no solo vas a diseñar circuitos hay muchas mas cosas interesantes.................. suerte


----------



## Limbo (Oct 3, 2009)

Buenas,

Yo no soy ingeniero electronico ni ingeniero informaciónrmatico pero asi, pensando en un aspecto general, la informática se basa en electronica, asi que..

Llevo desde los 5/6 años con la informática (tengo 22 años), al principio hacia mis pinitos y despues me meti mas a fondo, he estado muchos años aprendiendo programacion web y de software, tambien toquiteando el hardware. Poco a poco se me ivan presentando problemas e iva solucionando con internet, no solo solucionaba, si no que aprendia extendiendo con mas información que buscaba. Un amigo tiene un amigo ingeniero informaciónrmatico y nos entendiamos a grandes rasgos, pero, entiendete tu con un ingeniero electronico jaja A mi opinion es imposible si no has hecho sumisma carrera..

En fin, un amigo mio estudia ingenieria industrial y me ha comentado que si yo quiero estudiar ingenieria electronica que me ponga las pilas porque es la asignatura mas dificil que él tiene.

A mi parecer, siendo yo, habiendo tratado la informática no profesionalmente, sino como hobby, escogeria ingeniera electronica sin dudarlo.

De hecho, me encantaria entrar en la universidad y hacer ingenieria electronica. Volverme loco con los numeros no es amor, es obsesion jaja (¿habia una cancion que decia algo asi verdad?) 

No te habra servido d emucho lo que te he dicho pero bueno, asi aprovecho y me doy unpoquito mas a conocer jeje

Saludooos!


----------



## aldemarar (Oct 3, 2009)

si tienes la oportunidad de estudiar electrónica no la desaproveches, el tiempo te dirá que fue lo mejor que pudiste haser.si tienes problemas con las matemáticas refuersate primero en esa materia y después entra a la ingeniería con todo, chao suerte


----------



## victorxxx (Oct 3, 2009)

electronica por supuesto en es una gran carrera debido a los distintos campos en los cuales t puedes especializar......


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yo elijo la electrónica.
Date una vuelta por todo el foro, lee y relee los post, encontraras que muchos son de Ingenieros en electrónica otros de ingenieros en informática y muchos más como yo. (De tin, marin, de do, pingüé, cucara, macara, titere fue..!) NO es cierto... 
Sigue mi consejo, date la vuelta por el foro y lee los post de todo el mundo, ya te dará cuenta de lo que quieres para ti. Con lo que más te identifiques... ahí esta el clavo!
k:


----------



## eidtech (Oct 3, 2009)

Es más fácil que un ing. en electrónica aprenda lo de un ing. en sistemas, que al revés.

Otro punto importante, ing. en sistemas no es solo programar, hay muchas cosas más detrás de ella.

Yo estaba en un dilema similar cuando iba a entrar a la universidad, y por suerte pude equilibrarlo escogiendo Ing. en Sistemas Electrónicos... que es una combinación de hardware y software.

Estuve trabajando en diseño un buen rato, y luego decidí entrar a la maestría en ciencias computacionales, donde estoy desarrollando en áreas de sistemas embebidos, programación en tiempo real, redes inalámbricas de sensores, etc. 

Decidí esa maestría por qué no había una con un enfoque de sistemas embebidos o de diseño electrónico que me convenciera, con el paso del tiempo no me arrepiento y fue un gran acierto ya que pude ampliar mas mi panorama en cuanto a ciencias computacionales se refiere, claro sin perder la pasión por el diseño electrónico.


----------



## MVB (Oct 4, 2009)

Si te gustan los circuitos y programar, puedes meterte a electronica, aca tambien se programa bastante, no tanto como en informática o sistemas pero si se programa.
Y  como ya te lo dijeron, si no te gustan las matematicas la ingenieria no es para ti, puede que suene mal pero es cierto. Muchas personas dejan las ingenierias por las matematicas,


----------



## Rommel Davelaar (Oct 4, 2009)

Bueno amigo mi opinion particular es que Estudies Electronica, ya que esta es la carrera base para entender la gran parte de un PC, pero tambien puede hacer cursos de mejoramiento profesional a nivel de programacion de aplicaciones, desarrollo WEB, Redes LAN y Wi fi y como dice el amogo MVB aqui tambien se programa, si te interesa es programar lo puedes hacer con los PIC o cualquier otro microcontrolador para que veas lo bueno que es. Yo por realmente estudio Electronica y tambien he realizado cursos de Redes LAN y de sistemas operativos Windows y GNU/Linux, con esto te digo que el Ingeniero en Electronica es mucho mas completo que uno en Informatica, bueno es mi opinion particular. y lo que se pueda aprender es bueno. Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2009)

En mi caso me ha tocado ver ambos casos... Ing. Electronicos que aprenden Informatica e Ing. Informaticos que aprenden Electronica, incluso en este foro hay Quimicos, Astronomos, Fisicos, Matematicos ..... Y ademas a mi me ha tocado aprender leyes, manejo de personal, y hasta meteorologia... asique te puedo decir con confianza.... el limite te lo impones tu mismo... estudia lo que quieras y no dejes que nadie te diga que algo no se puede.....


----------



## gecast (Oct 6, 2009)

Oye pues que decirte, no es tan complicada la decisión, sólo es de pensarle bien, por ejemplo, yo actualmente estudio mecatrónica, antes estudiaba informática porque pues siempre me han gustado las computadoras y no importa si es programación en html, binaria o televisiva, me daba gusto y daba igual, sólo es aprender.

Al final elegi mecatrónica porque pensaba "¿y cuándo no tenga computadora siendo informaciónrmático?" pues ya valio madre ¿no crees? Así que decidi tener un campo más amplio en termine en la carrera que ahora estoy a gusto y tengo tiempo para practicar programación.

Te recomendaría yo personalmente electrónica, para que te abrás un poco más el mundo, pero tú tienes que decidir que camino deseas tomar, si sólo quieres hacer circuitos, o robots, o no sé, piezas biónicas... como dijo el 3001 "los límites te los impones tu mismo".

Toma una sabia decisión, suerte.


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Oct 6, 2009)

mil gracias muchachos
respuestas mas sabias y utiles imposible!!!
gracias


----------

